# I need a new HDMI Splitter Company



## billybishop81 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi

I Posted a little bit ago about sound through an HDMI Splitter I found that I could pass uncompressed PCM through the splitter giving me all the sound I needed. BUT now the splitters are failing. The splitters I am using are Ulralink 108 (1 in, 8 out) and the ports are failing. By failing I mean after the units heat up I lose colour and am left with green pictures then they just go black. Now I am running these splitters at max capacity and I think it is just to much for them and they are over heating. Ultralink says there splitter is fine it must be me. Now I have replaced them a few time and other parts aswell, but I think they are just where in out and breaking down. Generally this takes about 8 to 10 hours straight before it all goes down hill one at a time.

I would like to know what you guys think, and also if you have a reputable splitter I could use instead.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, a 1x8 from monoprice will run you about $200.

How are you using this splitter that's wearing it down? Lots of plugging, unplugging?


----------



## billybishop81 (Aug 4, 2008)

I simply plug all of my HDMI cables into it and they run for about 5 to 6 hours then the panels start to die Also last time I talked about how they would not pass digital sound just PCM today for about 10 minutes they passed Dolby Digital then went back to PCM only Thanks for all your help it is appreciated


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Hmm...that has to be something bad in the unit. That's not a simple "flaky performance" issue, that's a straight up broken product.

Give the company a call.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Check out our sponsor, RAM Electronics, who sponsors this forum. I believe they may have what you need.


----------



## billybishop81 (Aug 4, 2008)

Well ultralink believes it is 100% instalation error but really what error can be made on hooking it up short of miswire. I have checked out there testing facility and have foudf that they put all there splitters through a very complex test of source to unit to display, and they certify it as capable of supporting 1080P and digital audio for eight displays daisy chanable to 4 layers. If you ask me Ultralink has failed in there testing and rating through and through. Now I have managed to get the system to work with all the displays but it required me dropping the resolution all the way down to 480P before it would stop shutting of panels. But hey it works RIGHT!

I did purchace the monoprice 1 in 8 out splitters from there web site. I talked to there tech support before buying and I found them to be extreemly helpful although very slow in speech (It felt like the conversation took forever), also you can only order over online and not over the phone, which I was not very happy with but it is small little speed bump, no biggy. They overnighted the splitters to me and they will be here monday. So I will let you guys know how they go.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Just curious how many Ultralink units have failed so far in your application?


----------



## billybishop81 (Aug 4, 2008)

8 Units so far, but we are using them to the absolute maximum that they are rated to and most stores are only using they to half


----------

